# box cover plates



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

been wanting to do this for a long time...when I am not boxing I can put a
cover plate over box and it keeps the air from moving into box and mud will not get hard ...also dont need to keep in water from job to job:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

If it's only for a couple of hours I use the plastic liner from inside sheetrock buckets, dip it in water then wrap it over the blade and wheels, I've changed brands to one that doesn't have a plastic liner inside so now I use a plastic rubbish bag.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

That's a very cool idea icerock I will have to try that. Thanks for the idea


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> been wanting to do this for a long time...when I am not boxing I can put a
> cover plate over box and it keeps the air from moving into box and mud will not get hard ...also dont need to keep in water from job to job:yes:


I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess you get all your mud in a bucket:yes:

For those of us who use mud boxes, we get the advantage of the plastic bag that comes with them. The plastic bags have a multipurpose :yes:

You can cover tools when stopping for lunch, or store tools over night in them. Great to cover buckets with them and so on.....

And best of all, if your in a pinch, you can use one to take a pinch


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess you get all your mud in a bucket:yes:
> 
> For those of us who use mud boxes, we get the advantage of the plastic bag that comes with them. The plastic bags have a multipurpose :yes:
> 
> ...


no ...I get my mud in a box ...then I put them in my pool bucket (it holds 2 boxes of mud) the bag from the boxes I dont use :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont think I would use the bag trick sorry...the cover plate is clean and it works very well thanks 2buck


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

When builder to cheap to pay for pooper the box and bag come in handy.
I came to work years ago and someone was condensing the
dumpster to get more in and had poop bag hanging on a stick. 
Bag of shame hanging there for all to see. :yes:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

looks great, would be great at lunchtime


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> If it's only for a couple of hours I use the plastic liner from inside sheetrock buckets, dip it in water then wrap it over the blade and wheels, I've changed brands to one that doesn't have a plastic liner inside so now I use a plastic rubbish bag.


Works for me..:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Works for me..:yes:


i see ...looks like that works but my cover plat snaps on and I can take it with me to the next job ...if the box flips over the mud will stay in the box:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Works for me..:yes:


That's what I do if I'm stopping for lunch or something, except with a bag from the mud boxes.:yes:

Then when I'm done with my boxes and other tools/applicators, I place them in a tool box with a inch of water at the bottom, to keep them damp.,.,.,.,.,. I would post a pic of that, but,,,,, Cazna the clean would faint and hurt his poor little head, if he seen that:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> i see ...looks like that works but my cover plat snaps on and I can take it with me to the next job ...if the box flips over the mud will stay in the box:thumbsup:


I'm gonna make a couple ice . :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm gonna make a couple ice . :thumbsup:


moore you need a box holder for your baker ...it holds a 3 to a 12'' box 
that way you box will not hit the floor:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess you get all your mud in a bucket:yes:
> 
> For those of us who use mud boxes, we get the advantage of the plastic bag that comes with them. The plastic bags have a multipurpose :yes:
> 
> ...


this is what I use 2 buck:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> this is what I use 2 buck:thumbup:


Are you talking about when your in a pinch:whistling2:

Yours is very nice, looks like it has wheels on it







:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you talking about when your in a pinch:whistling2:
> 
> Yours is very nice, looks like it has wheels on it
> 
> ...


in that bucket there is two boxs of mud:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

O no...mother  er I forgot to put my box in water when I left the job today!!!!!!!!!! o my god...I am a dummy :blink: now I have to set the box in water when a start up gurrrrr dont even think I will use it now till thur....:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

all clean ...and I did the bag trick today


----------

